# My Mazda CX-7 Infinity / Pioneer Sound System



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is the step by step of my (low budged) Infinity / Pioneer sound system for my cx-7 sport, I will add more pictures and videos for the whole installation while working on it.

After testing different speakers on best buy, circuit city and some locally car audio stores. I choosed 4x6 Infinity Plates for my 4 doors. 

Why I choosed that size? First I was looking for great vocals and highs, well after testing different components systems this 4x6 plates have separete woofer and tweeter and the sound had GREAT fidelity nice mid-bass, mid-range, and great highs compared to other 5-1/4" component systems, and the best thing is that I paid $49 for the pairs on crutchfield wich is not bad.

I bought one pair locally that I tested the hell out of them, before I made the order on crutchfield. I installed them on shoe boxes to produce some acoustic and I was impress of the quality on sound, using 50w RMS the sound very loud and super clear. Tomorrow I will make some custom made 6x8 to 4x6 brackets for the ones coming from crutchfield. I might use a third pair on the rear panels or on the dash if I buy the GT top cover and if they fit. I also be using (1) 10" Infinity Kappa Perfect 10.1 subwoofer with a sealed Q-logic box.

I will be using Pionner Amplifiers to match the Head unit AVIC-3 (Soon to be changed for a AVIC-Z2)

PS: Don't judge the 4x6 speakers by it size, they sound better than some 5-1/4" and 6-1/2" components system I tested on the different stores and on my old cars, they don't produce a deep bass but that's the subwoofer job, they do produce a great FIDELITY in sound mid-bass, mid-range and highs. Sometimes good things comes in small packages 

Here are some pictures:

*Pioneer GM-4300F 40 watts RMS x 4 for the door speakers.*











*Front and Rear Infinity Reference door speakers*











*Custom Bracket / Box sealed for the 4x6 speakers (on the works) I need to seal all the joints to be really sealed add some dynamat or similar product on the outside and paint them in black*
The speakers sounded SO GOOD with the crappy shoe boxes that I had to make them sealed, now produces super clean midbass and vocals and highs are loud and clear. I had to put silicone around the tweeter on the inside because when I put the low pass crossover to check for leaks the bass was making to much pressure and around the tweeter you could hear the leak. now sounds very tight. I'm really impress with these little speakers. 
more pictures when finish soon, 











*Pioneer GM-5300T 380 watts RMS x 1 for the subwoofer.*











*Infinity Kappa Perfect 10" Subwoofer and Q-logic sealed box.*










A few things I need to buy is dynamat or similar product for doors, etc. Some speaker wiring, power wiring, matching RCA's, and one capacitor to get the best of this amplifiers.

I can only work on the hard stuff during the weekends, so I will post pictures as I go.


----------



## Superstretch18 (Dec 10, 2007)

Oh what the hell, I'll follow along here too...


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Superstretch18 said:


> Oh what the hell, I'll follow along here too...


It makes more sense here been a Car Audio forum hehe.

I think I will invest time / money right now in sound deadening , because I know in a few months I will be upgrading once again speakers and amps. I do need to order more door clips I have like 5 broken and I know I will break a few more soon.


----------



## Powers (Apr 10, 2008)

Interesting. Go on...


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

VIDEOS OF THE SPEAKER SOUND it haves a great midbass using a 80hz crossover, and great highs, I recorded using a digital camera, but you can still hear how good they sound. Box is 95% sealed I still have some leaks on the joints "working on that". I'm using a MTX amp 45watts RMS x 2 and a 15amp power supply. Volume was about 35%

"ROCK"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ldiC2ZHWFYk

"ROMANTIC"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNg7Tg2GjUU


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

Congrats for working on your CX-7. Hope you achieve the results you are looking for. CX-7 is a very good car for a audio install. 
Just a question though, why are you making individual boxes for door speakers? Why not IB them?


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

hibuhibu said:


> Congrats for working on your CX-7. Hope you achieve the results you are looking for. CX-7 is a very good car for a audio install.
> Just a question though, why are you making individual boxes for door speakers? Why not IB them?


IB them?


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Few more pictures of my progress


FRONT SPEAKERS









REAR SPEAKERS









BATTERY CONNECTORS (I still need to upgrade the Ground wire)









MORE WIRING










I tested the sound system using the Pioneer 380w RMS x1 for the Subwoofer and a Sony 55w RMS x 4 for the speakers. I was dissapointed at both.

Speakers sound very good but, the VOCALS are to loud, killing the highs, My radio only haves 3 band EQ wich didn't help me much, they sound much better using windows media player as music source at home. I think is time for a Equalizer. 

The pioneer 380wRMS x 1 with the infinity kappa perfect 10.2 (350wrms power handling) doesn't match, I'm guessing my amp is bad or something because I really need to pump UP all the gain and Sound Level on the radio to really feel bass, something is wrong here.

Having working ALL DAY 9am to 7:30pm on the car and I still need to install dynamat or rammat, 1 farad capacitor, AVIC Z2 head unit etc, I decided to go with better speakers and better amps. 

I just got this Rockford Fostage T110D4 10" Subwoofer brand new from my cousin leftovers from his closed car audio shop. but I can't tested yet, I have no amplifier for it . Just wondering if is a good upgrade compared to the infinity kappa perfect 10.1 that I already have.


----------



## hibuhibu (Sep 11, 2006)

crd said:


> IB them?


Yes, IB. It stands for Infinite Baffle.
Most of the car audio speakers are designed to work in doors, hence, infinite baffle. Try to do a search on infinite baffle here. If you are worried about water getting on your speakers, don't even worry since they would not go bad unless totally soaked in water.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

hibuhibu said:


> Yes, IB. It stands for Infinite Baffle.
> Most of the car audio speakers are designed to work in doors, hence, infinite baffle. Try to do a search on infinite baffle here. If you are worried about water getting on your speakers, don't even worry since they would not go bad unless totally soaked in water.



I will check into that, because my boxes create to much echo vocal sound, VERY CLEAN AND LOUD and kills the mid-bass and highs, if I take the speaker out of the door it sound much better.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

What you will find with the Kappa Perfect 380wrms are not nearly enough for them

I had the same problem with my perfect 12.1 and 400Wrms up it.

Till i put about 600wrms into it then it started to come alive,

Perfect series subs are not a loud sub unless you run them ported.
But they are a nice sub to fill the bottom end. and give a you a gut busting pressure. And best of all the blend very nicely with the front stage.

I feel you may go step or two down going to the rockford from the infinity.

However you will increase your bass output as that is what rockford has always been about.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

glidn said:


> What you will find with the Kappa Perfect 380wrms are not nearly enough for them
> 
> I had the same problem with my perfect 12.1 and 400Wrms up it.
> 
> ...


The infinity holds 350w RMS and I'm already 30wRMS over the specs. Either way I just got some new Pioneer Components fro the doors, and I thiink I will be buying a Premier Subwoofer to keep everything on one brand for now.


----------



## glidn (Apr 21, 2007)

i would suggest running sub with same amp but port the sub, and sound deaden the boot, all it will cost you is another sub box.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

I just installed a Pioneer AVIC-Z2 head unit and the sound is PERFECT, the infinity sub hits hard and deep with the pioneer 380wrms x 1 amp, and the infinity speakers sound loud and clear with the pionner 40wrmsx4 amp, but I will replace the speakers with Pioneer components this weekend. As soon I sell my Rockford T110D4 I will buy a Premier Comp Subwoofer to complete the system with 1 brand only.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

I installed the AVIC-Z2 and like the cheap Sony HU, the sound was amazing, now this infinity's came alive, I think the setup I had in sound on the AVIC-D3 was killing the highs and adding to much mids, I found that with the AVIC-Z2 using different stages the rear speakers sound different than the front ones, I set the stagging to OFF and now everything sounds perfect. 

Plus I added the 10" Rockford T110D4 instead of the Infinity Kappa Perfect 10.1


Videos and Pictures soon


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Here is a little update on the 2 pairs of 6-1/2" Pioneer Components I found on ebay.










*Flush mounted tweaters* 



















I still need to mount the rear door tweaters and make baffles for the 6-1/2"


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

A little update I installed the pioneer components on the front doors, I still need to install the rear componets. I bought a set of 5-1/4 pioneer componets from the same guy I bought the 6-1/2" components they are from the same year and style. I will make custom kick panels for them. 3 set of components in total.

On the back I replaced the Rockford T110D4 for a Pioneer Premier Champion Series 10" sub. powered with 190wRMS to each coil. SOUND LOUDER and HITS HARDER than the rockford. 

The back install is temporary , I might buy JL amps is the price is good, don't know yet , but for now the back install is temporary simple as you see.


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

This is a BIG UPDATE, to make the story short, my wife wants my CX-7 for different reasons,(space, makes me spend less in gas, and she just told me so hehe) she's giving me here Mazda 6 with V6 engine at least. So everything in my CX-7 related to sound system will be transfered to my new car.

Probably this weekend I will do most of the transfer work.

I will keep this updated


----------



## CRD (Apr 23, 2008)

Ok Guys , no more CX-7 updates, all the sound system now will be installed on the Mazda 6, you can follow up here http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38392


----------



## HISPEED (May 16, 2013)

Where did yall mount the crossover? Show pic if possible


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

His last post in this thread was exactly 5 years ago. I don't think he's going to update it anymore. 

If he does, which car did you want pics of? The CX-7 or 6?


----------



## HISPEED (May 16, 2013)

The CX-7. Want to save myself the 100+ and install it myself.


----------

